# Pheasant



## Grada (Mar 6, 2014)

Hello.

Nice sunny day and i riding bicycle. 10 meters from the road, in bush, i found this "guy". I shot him in the neck with 12mm lead ball. I used my favorite slingshot, oak hammerhead with double theraband gold tapered from 20mm to 15mm.

Cheers.


----------



## wolf98 (Mar 2, 2014)

nice shot what style of shooting did you use


----------



## Grada (Mar 6, 2014)

wolf98 said:


> nice shot what style of shooting did you use


This is my favorite slinshot setup. I like OTT style, my draw lenght is 95-100 cm ( i draw to shoulder).

Cheers


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

very well done my friend...glad to see a nice clean kill~Question where can a person buy a slingshot

like you have~~~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Greavous (Sep 29, 2013)

The original "fast food"! It goes without saying, nice shot!


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Great shot, pheasant seasons finished here


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Good shooting one day I may get to hunt one.


----------



## Grada (Mar 6, 2014)

oldmiser said:


> very well done my friend...glad to see a nice clean kill~Question where can a person buy a slingshot
> 
> like you have~~~AKAOldmiser


Hello friend.

I am making slingshot for sale but in my country paypal, eBay still dont work, so for now it can be difficult to sell slingshot in USA. But i am sure that you can find similary slingshot on ebay or something like that.

Cheers.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Very nice shooting! I am sure you will enjoy a meal or two from that one!!!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## BunnyBlaster (Dec 16, 2013)

nice kill,love the slingshot!


----------



## wolf98 (Mar 2, 2014)

grada974 said:


> wolf98 said:
> 
> 
> > nice shot what style of shooting did you use
> ...


nice that's how i shoot to do hold yours up or sideways


----------



## JUSTJOB (Dec 26, 2013)

Delicious birds! Nice shooting!


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

Good shot!


----------



## BooBoo (Mar 17, 2014)

Very nice!


----------

